
Transactional Email Best Practices - charlieirish
https://speakerdeck.com/wildbit/transactional-email-best-practices
======
sharmi
I think when a company sends email, they should treat it as a two-way
communication medium. Doing anything else (a no-reply etc) makes it unnatural
and sometimes alienating. At the worst, atleast another email-address should
be specified in the email, where a company representative can be contacted.

Often a no-reply email gives a feel of "This is what I have to say, Please
don't bother me with your thoughts/opinions/queries"

